# Minors Frolic claims he's actually Spanish!



## Cinnamontoast (3 August 2012)

Hilarious article!

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/im-spanish-actually-claims-horse-2012080136464


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

Love it! sharing!


----------



## Vetwrap (3 August 2012)

Like!


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (3 August 2012)

That's so funny.


----------



## littlenordic (3 August 2012)

Very clever! Who comes up with these stories!?


----------



## maryk91 (3 August 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2012)

maryk91 said:



			Brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting username, Mary!


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2012)

That's so funny


----------

